# Whats the fastest time john o'groats to lands end on a fixed wheel unsupported?



## charliefire (2 Jun 2009)

Hi all,
Does anyone know what the fastest time is for riding a fixed wheeled bike from john o'groats to lands end unsupported? As a firefighter from Cornwall just completed it in 4 and 1/2 days.

Thanks all

Charlie


----------



## hubbike (2 Jun 2009)

The Uk long distance cycling records are kept here
http://www.rra.org.uk/


----------



## chris667 (2 Jun 2009)

Without checking, I would hazard a guess that 4 1/2 days isn't a record, mad as that sounds.


----------



## Greenbank (2 Jun 2009)

Not on fixed, but the LEJOG record (bicycle) is held by Gethin Butler with a stonking 44hours 4mins and 20seconds, but that was supported and with gears.

Andy Wilkinson holds the overall record using a faired recumbent, also supported, with a time of 41h 4m and 22s.

There's no specific fixed wheel record listed, or distinction between supported and unsupported, so he may have a claim to it but only because no-one has claimed it before.

It's also worth noting that the standard time limit for a LEJOG under Audax UK rules is 4 days 20 hours and I'd be really surprised if someone hadn't completed that on fixed with more than a few hours to spare.

Fixed isn't that much of a hindrance if at all, it depends more on the weather than the terrain. My fixed/geared average speeds are almost identical on similar rides over 200km, including hilly jaunts through Wales.

I'd expect a strong rider could do a sub 48-hour fixed LEJOG.

In general, the strong riders go for the all out unrestricted, supported, records rather than the specialist ones (fixed, unsupported, mustachioed, etc).

I'd be looking at taking the full 116 hours 40 minutes that Audax UK would give. (Actually, if I did LEJOG I'd like to take my time and see the scenary rather than just slog through it for 5 days.)


----------



## HJ (2 Jun 2009)

charliefire said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know what the fastest time is for riding a fixed wheeled bike from john o'groats to lands end unsupported? As a firefighter from Cornwall just completed it in 4 and 1/2 days.
> 
> Thanks all
> ...



May not be a record but chapeau...


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Jun 2009)

charliefire said:


> Does anyone know what the fastest time is for riding a fixed wheeled bike from john o'groats to lands end unsupported?


What's that cricket parody? Something like:-

"..it had never been done
by a Vicar's son
on a Thursday
against Kent
after tea..."


----------



## charliefire (10 Jun 2009)

thank you all for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Greenbank (10 Jun 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> May not be a record but chapeau...



Yes, sorry, missed that out from my reply.

4.5 days is a damn fine effort for LEJOG on fixed.


----------



## chris667 (10 Jun 2009)

And me. 4.5 days is a fine effort for a bike with gears!


----------



## Brains (11 Jun 2009)

I seem to remember the record was held for several decades in the early part of the last century by a guy that did it on a (fixed) penny farthing. I seem to think his time was under 4 days, and he had a lot rougher roads to deal with


----------



## Greenbank (12 Jun 2009)

Brains said:


> I seem to remember the record was held for several decades in the early part of the last century by a guy that did it on a (fixed) penny farthing. I seem to think his time was under 4 days, and he had a lot rougher roads to deal with



In 1886 it was set by someone doing it in 5 days and 1 hour on a penny farthing. The roads 123 years ago weren't up to much either.


----------



## andrew_s (13 Jun 2009)

George Pilkington Mills in 5 days 1 hour 45 mins (Penny record still stands).
(Wikipedia says 5d10h)
It was further then too - the various bridges take a fair bit off the distance.


----------

